# JEE Main Ranks Incorrect



## mastercool8695 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Source : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/education/175473-post-your-jee-mains-rank.html#post1952822

Thanks to : KDroid*


this shows how biased the JEE Main ranks are :



> 2 Students' details
> 
> Muneet
> *Roll no:83201759
> ...




how can this happen? 

I have checked their results from cbse website. the info is correct.

please redirect me to some website where we can report this.
CBSE has done a very big mistake, it has to take some action now.


----------



## KDroid (Jul 3, 2013)

Spam journos and Shashi Tharoor on Twitter... Your best chance!


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 3, 2013)

*ATTENTION JEE MAIN Aspirants*


*Please Guys Click on the Google Docs Link and fill up the form, more Persons Signing the petition, more chances we have to have our Justice :*


**www.change.org/en-IN/petitions/cbs...ormalization-for-cbse-jee-main-ranking-2013-3


Direct link to Google Docs Form : 

*docs.google.com/forms/d/15G-3UmKAs4ffMJPXaCQcMpH4LcYVx_IulmgVIBJnLMA/viewform?pli=1*


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 3, 2013)

I guess its because of category?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 3, 2013)

^^ no.
both are open category i.e., General


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jul 3, 2013)

Are you guys seriously thinking of a Change.org petition to argue with Kapil Sibal?


----------



## thinkdigit123 (Jul 3, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Are you guys seriously thinking of a Change.org petition to argue with Kapil Sibal?


----------



## baccilus (Jul 3, 2013)

Nothing is going to happen in this regards unless someone goes to court. RTI may work too but then other marks will not be investigated.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 3, 2013)

^^ already appealed in court buddy.
have you even read the change.org page ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 3, 2013)

OK, last year one of my friend at college told me that after writing AIEEE offline & comparing his answers with key he should have got ~175 but when the results came, he got only 135. (Got NIT because he was OBC)

He also went for court case but no change, they said him that, u have already got admission, so what's the point in continuing case.........


----------



## baccilus (Jul 3, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ already appealed in court buddy.
> have you even read the change.org page ?



Yes read that after posting here. I am a non engineer. I am wondering if I should fill in the change.org form too. And what is the importance of getting any critical number of digital signatures?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 4, 2013)

baccilus said:


> Yes read that after posting here. I am a non engineer. I am wondering if I should fill in the change.org form too. And what is the importance of getting any critical number of digital signatures?



Its like real signature, with that digital signature we can say that these many people want the change.... blah! blah! blah!

If u feel its right, sign it, it doesn't depend on u being a engineer or not. If this happened to ur brother or some other relative, then ???

I personally think CBSE students should get more marks by normalisation than state board students, because CBSE board exams are tough(I've passed it last year), but what happened to those students are not right. It too much..........there shouldn't be such high difference between CBSE & state boards.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 4, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Its like real signature, with that digital signature we can say that these many people want the change.... blah! blah! blah!
> 
> If u feel its right, sign it, it doesn't depend on u being a engineer or not. If this happened to ur brother or some other relative, then ???
> 
> I personally think CBSE students should get more marks by normalisation than state board students, because CBSE board exams are tough(I've passed it last year), but what happened to those students are not right. It too much..........there shouldn't be such high difference between CBSE & state boards.



see the thing .. eh !! ?
I gave WBCHSE Board exams, I have heard a fact from many persons (almost all to whom this discussion of "which board is tougher" goes on..) the fact is that X% in WBCHSE corressponds to (X+20)% in CBSE board.
now, having said that,
I personally feel, no board is harder or Tougher, actually, curriculum of some boards (like CBSE is so much better that its logical to say that they can grasp the concept better. I mean the Sequence of different topics.)
for example, we had current Electricity in class 11 and the whole lot of Electrostatics and caps and all in class 12.
does that help, I dont know what Sequence CBSE guys have(i mean current, electrostatics, caps, etc..)

one more thing i would like to say, that being a Statistics student in HS, I can calculate which formula is Biased or not depending upon the different parameters included in the formula and which one of them is biased.)
and I have calculated it to be Purely Biased.




baccilus said:


> Yes read that after posting here. I am a non engineer. I am wondering if I should fill in the change.org form too. And what is the importance of getting any critical number of digital signatures?



yes you can.. and yes its legal..
just fillup the short form the right hand side of the page that appears on the first link i gave, (change.org one) .
its for anybody who thinks that normalisation processis biased and skewed.
Thanks.
P. S. : the google docs form is only for those who are JEE Main 2013 aspirants


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 4, 2013)

Roll No: 	83201759
Name: 	MUNEET
Mother's Name: 	SMT. SANTOSH KUMARI
Father's Name: 	SH. TIRATH RAM
Category:                 NONE                       Sub-Category:  NONE
State Code of Eligibility: (15)  JAMMU & KASHMIR
Percentile Score in Qualifying Examination :  99.25   
All India Percentile Score in JEE(Main)-2013   Paper I : 98.55                   Paper II : 0.00

JEE (Main) Score (a)
	Qualifying Examination Normalized Score (b) 	Total {60% of (a + 40% of (b)} (c)
Paper 	   Subjects    	Marks Obtained
Paper - I 	Physics 	47 	167.42 	177.97
Chemistry 	85
Mathematics 	53
Total 	185
Paper - II 	Mathematics 	NA 	NA 	NA
Aptitude Test 	NA
Drawing Test 	NA
Total 	NA 


Roll No: 	83207527
Name: 	ARJUN SURI
Mother's Name: 	PROMILLA SURI
Father's Name: 	PADAM BUSHAN SURI
Category:                 NONE                       Sub-Category:  NONE
State Code of Eligibility: (15)  JAMMU & KASHMIR
Percentile Score in Qualifying Examination :  98.87   
All India Percentile Score in JEE(Main)-2013   Paper I : 98.04                   Paper II : 0.00

JEE (Main) Score (a)
	Qualifying Examination Normalized Score (b) 	Total {60% of (a + 40% of (b)} (c)
Paper 	   Subjects    	Marks Obtained
Paper - I 	Physics 	35 	210.00 	186.60
Chemistry 	85
Mathematics 	51
Total 	171
Paper - II 	Mathematics 	NA 	NA 	NA
Aptitude Test 	NA
Drawing Test 	NA
Total 	NA*

Arjun has higher normalized score(b) and total so this explains the ranking *


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 4, 2013)

^^ Exactly, thats what we are fighting against.
first see for yourself which one of them is better.
muneet has got more percentile in his board exams, more marks/percentile in JEE MAin too.
still he has lower Normalised score.
which thereby is a proof that the Normalization procedure is biased and skewed too.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 4, 2013)

To destroy a country: 
First step destroy the foundation of family homes, in order to do that corrupt the women. 
Second step destroy youth moral about the system i.e. the country to do that introduce quota system. So hardworking students' work will go to vein because the low merit(as per exam) students will get the seats which originaly should go to the hardworking students. Now after few iteration of this system those who were watching their seniors, inspite of having higher merit/rank(as per securing higher ranks in competitive exam) would not get a good college, they will not want to do that hardwork. What's the point of hardwork if it does not get you any results in LIFE??

Now we have a system where very few homes exists + a system where these low merit students are rulling. And history has shown us when you give power to very poor minded people, all fails. 

India is getting closure to that point now.

This normalization process is exactly practicing the second point.

Indian board exam system is a joke. It's a test of who can memorise best rather than who have grasped the knowledge. This prior statement may sound philosophical, but if you look closely it's the notion of a country's students thus the country itself. We as a country is going backward in terms of progress. We have too few R&D Institutions. But we do get talent in the terms of those "backbenchers" . These don't get funding for R&D from govt. Some of them who have money go to other Universities in US/US/AUS... and invent things which that contry copyrights. Then the same thing comes to India with 100, sometimes thousand times the price. 
How can one understand the need of R&D if not properly educated. In our country the decision makers are mostly "angutha chap".


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 4, 2013)

*Brain drain* is very high in India. 

Actually reservation is required but_ *politicians play politics with reservation*_. Reservation should be based on family income & not based on caste/community. There are some brilliant minds even in poor class people. But if that poor student is in general category, then no top level institution for him as he can't afford the fees for coaching classes.....


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 4, 2013)

^^ exactly.
you are taking up a much bigger prospect, but buddy, it just takes a few clicks and not more that one minute to sign the petition, please do it staraight away for the good of all

CSAB removed the links to AIEEE 2012 Opening and Closing ranks Today morning. 

and they haven't put any link for paying the fees. 
so a wild guess from me goes like : ar they considering the plea seriously, actually, they better do. but what will they do in return ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 4, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ exactly.
> you are taking up a much bigger prospect, but buddy, it just takes a few clicks and not more that one minute to sign the petition, please do it staraight away for the good of all
> 
> CSAB removed the links to AIEEE 2012 Opening and Closing ranks Today morning.
> ...


I signed it long ago............


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Jul 5, 2013)

Guys how do we know that these both kids are from j&k board???
they might be from different board.
and should i do a court case?? I'm seriously considering it....


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 5, 2013)

^^ both must be from different boards.

buddy, i dont think doing a court case will benefit,
the person who has done the Court case, is correct but he's not probably aware of the Politics they have in the System, (no, i'm not talking about the Education system alone, every branch has its own type of Politics Favouring Corruption System beneath.) just you'll loose your money, they are Govt Organisations, Plus, the Ranks are already published and Counselling has also started.
this is why Suicides happen. though it seems that this years' Aspirants were much more Hard Hearted, 

Summing it up : If one wants to do something, Dont Do it in India, cuz they have no more time to enhance the Education System, rather, they have ample time to think about many more things like this Normalisation, first i thought of Dropping a year, but now , I think, nex year, they, surely will think of more stupid ideas, as they belong NOT to the Human Community.

So, Guys, I see no other point in carrying on this thread now, Just answer one Question : what is BCPD and OPPD
i know BC stands for Backward Classes. and OP means General, dont know the fullform
then whats BCPD. and also OPPD
any help will be appreciated.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 5, 2013)

PD stands for physically disabled.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 5, 2013)

Bad programmers, everywhere.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Anybody volunteering to make me Physically Disabled, Please Contact through PM/Reply at the Earliest.*


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 5, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> *Anybody volunteering to make me Physically Disabled, Please Contact through PM/Reply at the Earliest.*



Why the rant???


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 5, 2013)

^^ not ranting buddy, I would have got into NIT DGP if that stupid normalisation had not been applied.
when we were registering and giving the exam, they said that just the 60:40 ratio and that the 40 % of the board marks will be considered from Percentiles and not percentage of marks as different boards have different marking schemes.

now they  say " we wont get the normalisation thingy out even if the whole nation curses those stupid fellas till having their tongues stalking out"

and the only way to get into the NIT is to be physically challenged, because , though my family income is below the OBC requirement, my Caste doesnot belong to the FuÇk1n OBC and SC/ ST Quota.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 5, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ not ranting buddy, I would have got into NIT DGP if that stupid normalisation had not been applied.
> when we were registering and giving the exam, they said that just the 60:40 ratio and that the 40 % of the board marks will be considered from Percentiles and not percentage of marks as different boards have different marking schemes.
> 
> now they  say " we wont get the normalisation thingy out even if the whole nation curses those stupid fellas till having their tongues stalking out"
> ...



I feel for you, man... Guess only thing you can do know is try a little harder next year cause these ministers are stubborn and they ain't gonna change this crappy system any time soon!!!


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 5, 2013)

^^ thats why i'm thinking of NOT Dropping a year.

and how about getting Bio techno in NIT allahabad or Durgapur ?
and changing it after one year ?

how about : UNIVERSITY INSTITUTE OF ENGINEERING AND TECHNOLOGY, PANJAB UNIVERSITY SSG REGIONAL CENTRE, HOSHIARPUR ?


----------



## The Conqueror (Jul 5, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ thats why i'm thinking of NOT Dropping a year.
> 
> and how about getting Bio techno in NIT allahabad or Durgapur ?
> and changing it after one year ?
> ...



NO NO, please do not get admission and think of changing branch next year because it is very RARE. Branch change is extremely rare. So its not worth the risk to take biotech at this point. That's my advice.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 5, 2013)

^^ then please help me choosing what to do next.
I have filled up almost every Govt college/ University in the WBJEEB Counselling.
and I can get into Jalpaiguri Govt Engg College
and Kalyani Govt Engg College
not sure about BESU or Jadavpur


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 6, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ then please help me choosing what to do next.
> I have filled up almost every Govt college/ University in the WBJEEB Counselling.
> and I can get into Jalpaiguri Govt Engg College
> and Kalyani Govt Engg College
> not sure about BESU or Jadavpur



Branch Change only works if you are fully dedicated in 1st year (Which is very difficult considering all the ragging and crap that goes on)!!!
Bio Tech is a branch that may have potential in the future, but not now... It's a dud branch at present...
P.S.: You never know with these branches anyway... Take the case of Psychiatry in Medical Sciences... It was a dud branch a couple of decades back but now, it's one of the most sought after branches!!!


----------



## baccilus (Jul 6, 2013)

I am in the biotech field. It is NOT a good field. Very few proper jobs.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 6, 2013)

In India there isn't good prospect for BioTech.
Go for M.Tech abroad, then u will get a nice job..............

Due to the corrupt govt. , very less R&D in India, which leads to Brain Drain


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 6, 2013)

@ all: I have no intention to develop a career in Biotech, rather I would do a BTech in electronics and communications from jalpaiguri GEC.


----------

